# Stickers losing color???



## bamman1108 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just two days ago, I bought a 4x4x4. The stickers on it ended up being all white with a very thin colored sheet on top. After 2 solves, the first sheet came off and I realized the rest would peel off soon.

Now, I ordered Cubesmith chrome stickers, which will come soon, but for now, I got some permanent metallic markers, which I've used to color 3 sides so far (waiting for them to dry). When I colored my first side, I solved it once to see if the marker would last, and several parts of the stickers began losing color. Is there any way to prevent this?


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 17, 2009)

I found this too on my first D cube from C4Y after lubing it -- the thin strip came STRAIGHT off after about 5 solves; I'm ordering CS stickers too to replace them, but I think it's just a horrible sticker type to start out with...

Did you lube it?
-- I used this old Silicone spray i found in my garage that i found to be sort of crap (I have CRC now, but before I just used whatever i could find), maybe this destroyed the stickers when it seeped through (for mine it definitely did...).

I would actually try getting some strong clear tape and taping straight over the pieces and the stickers, just to make sure they stay on.

I did that with my storebought whose CubeFans stickers were peeling, and it's holding for now, but im definitely not going to use that cube ever again once my DSs, YUGA and DIYs come in (yay, 6 more cubes, ROFL!).


----------



## PCwizCube (Jan 18, 2009)

Stickers from Rubik's Brand puzzles at stores are really bad. The have a transparent layer on top of each sticker, which peels, and then the color comes off. The stickers are horrible lasting not very long if you are a serious cuber. I tried coloring the sticker with a Sharpie and then putting those "book covers" that are like tape so the color wouldn't wear off. It seemed to work for a few days but then I got Cubesmith stickers and they're great. 

Cubesmith stickers are WAY better than the Rubik's Brand ones. They don't peel and it doesn't lose its color. I've had mine on my 3x3 since May 31, 2008 and it's still looks great.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think it's a rubik's brand. It seems very similar but has no rubik'k logo anywhere.

Will the clear tape stop the color from wearing off the stickers from the markers? And it should last how many solves?


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess I didn't read the first reply well enough. I peeled off the thin plastic coating on all the stickers (all white) and started coloring the stickers with metallic markers. I tried an example solve and the color fades quickly. I'm trying to prevent that.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 18, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Stickers from Rubik's Brand puzzles at stores are really bad. The have a transparent layer on top of each sticker, which peels, and then the color comes off. The stickers are horrible lasting not very long if you are a serious cuber. I tried coloring the sticker with a Sharpie and then putting those *"book covers"* that are like tape so the color wouldn't wear off. It seemed to work for a few days but then I got Cubesmith stickers and they're great.
> 
> Cubesmith stickers are WAY better than the Rubik's Brand ones. They don't peel and it doesn't lose its color. I've had mine on my 3x3 since May 31, 2008 and it's still looks great.



I'm having trouble understanding what you mean by book covers.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 18, 2009)

Why don't you just wait for the stickers to come? It only takes 2 days to reach me. As for the book covers idea. It's not worth it. I used to put tape over my stickers when they lost their color. It doesn't have to cover the sticker entirely either.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 19, 2009)

I did the same as what Pcharles did...
I took some good quality clear tape and cut pieces equal to just bigger than the sticker, and stuck them over the layer (even when they weren't peeling)...

IT's worked well up to now, and I got this cube back in 08 (early??).


----------

